# Parking validation at Emeryville, CA station



## John (Dec 24, 2018)

If I park at the Terraces Parking Lot next door and buy a one way ticket to Trukee, CA and get a ride back in someone's car back to the station will they still validate my parking for 4 days or do they only do so on a round trip ticket?


----------

